# steering column modification?



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Rather than purchasing another steering column to convert the column-shift one in my LeMans/GTO clone to floor shift, is there any reason we can't simply grind down and fill in the column-mount and indicator locations on the existing column?


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Anything CAN be done, it just depends how much time and effort you want to put into the finished product to make it look good. Since we do most of this stuff as a labor of love, we don't put a price tag on "our" time, where as if you were paying a body shop the going rate it may get expensive to have them do the same work we think nothing of doing ourselves. If you cant find one, go for it, take your time, do it up right, and make it look good! Chances are, you can always find another automatic column in a yard easier than your gonna find a standard shift column to replace it with if you make a mistake.


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

Have done this a few times. Used hack-saw or grinding disc on a grinder/buffer and then I used fiberglass to smooth it all back to correct shape, primed and painted black with rattle can. Looked good.


----------



## Tropical Goat (Jan 30, 2011)

I did my own... Very easy job... looks and works great too!


----------

